# Increased Appetite Post Spaying!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

I mentioned recently that Piper was going off her Breakfasts, she was Spayed last Thursday, Ovaries Only with "Keyhole Surgery", since then she has become ravenous with every, meal, she's not bothered about food in between meals apart from our usual game of "Find it, Fetch it" with Kibble in the mid mornings, but her appetite has definitely changed! anyone else noticed this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How old is Piper?


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

texasred said:


> How old is Piper?


She is 8 and a half Months!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They can still have growth spurts at that age.
I would chalk it up to that, rather than the spay being the reason.


----------

